
Sparse Matrix Transposition: Datastructure Performance Comparison - ingve
https://www.karlrupp.net/2016/02/sparse-matrix-transposition-datastructure-performance-comparison/
======
joefkelley
Interesting analysis. I did some similar research a while ago around sparse
matrix multiplication and came to a similar conclusion. The memory access
pattern offered by CSR (and CSC) is startlingly effective.

